# Paxil VS. Zoloft



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

Which have you had better luck with treating SA?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

tooker said:


> Which have you had better luck with treating SA?


I don't think either one is known for being better than the other.

My experience was that both don't work. Paxil is an anti-orgasm pill to me, while Zoloft is the pill that kills sex drive, but still alows for orgasm (not that you have any desire for one).


----------



## guitarik (Apr 18, 2006)

I agree totally.


----------



## PBNC (Mar 4, 2006)

Can't speak to Paxil, but Zoloft made only the tiniest dent in my SA, and made it almost impossible to have an orgasm. 

I know different people respond differently to different medications and so I can't bash one just because it didn't work for me, but...I am sorry I ever wasted my time with Zoloft, for all the good it did.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

both a re prozac type, I didnt try them but another prozac type, citalopram did help my SA a lot
you may need to try several before finding 1 that works for you


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

paxil is better than zoloft in treating my SA.


----------



## jonez (May 3, 2006)

Paxil for sure, zoloft did absolutly nothing.


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

I got very good results on Paxil for 1 1/2 years. Cant speak for Zoloft.


----------



## xDan (Apr 8, 2015)

Paxil (Paroxetine) is more likely to work (for some reason it seems to work better for anxiety disorders than depression). Zoloft is a good anti-depressant but doesn't work as often as an anxiolytic - Paxil tends to be the other way round. Phenelzine (Nardil) is good as both - but the dietary restrictions can be a pain. Fluvoxamine and Paroxetine are the best SSRI anxiolytics, but not great anti-depressants (usually).


----------



## autumnshades (Aug 30, 2015)

Paxil helped my social anxiety which included frequent and severe panics attacks. Social anxiety went away within a few weeks and no panic attacks in 3 years. Zoloft did not help anxiety at all.


----------

